# KX light Team 2005 (Team RAGT)



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

*My new Look*

After six years riding a KG171(2 framesets) with Ultegra groupset, I am now owner of the following configuration...

Frame: LOOK KX Light (53cm) 
Fork: HSC5 fork
Groupset: Dura ace 10sp
Stem: ITM Millennium carbon (12cm)
Handlebar: ITM Millennium (42cm)
Seatpost: Look Ergopost 2
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Pedals: Look PP396 Jalabert
Racing wheelset: 
- Mavic Ksyrium ES with Michelin Pro 2 race (23mm)
Training wheelset: 
- Mavic Helium with Michelin Pro race (23mm)
- Mavic Classics SSC with Conti GP (23mm)


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like a winner to me. I would swap the LOOK pedals for Speedplays, but that is personal preferance. The KX light is a cool frame you don't see every day.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

what's the aprox weight on the frame/bike? yes, it looks very nice!


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

I will probably switch to Look Keo pedals next season. Saves 100grams and is a lot more elegant on the bike.

Frame is not very light:1,85 kg which includes hsc5 fork

Total bike weights 7,9kg (with Ksyrium ES wheels).


----------

